# Northlight Challenge - Red Snapper tournament



## JoeZ

As everybody is getting all geared up for the extra short snapper season I thought I'd pass along the details of this year's Northlight Challenge. 

$159 entry (includes tax) for up to a 5-person team for June 7 shotgun start - opening Saturday of federal season. Mandatory captains meeting at 6 p.m. on June 6.

Last year, the weather really hurt us but we still managed 36 boats and the top fish (24.5 pounds) took home over $5,600 - should've been a lot more but like I said the weather really hurt entries - 2012 saw 54 boats. 

We should have 55-70 boats this year if I had to guess. 

There's no preregistration but you can reserve a spot here: http://northlightchallenge.com/index.cfm

Hope to see some of the many PFFers that have fished it in the past and maybe a few new ones.


----------



## sniperpeeps

As luck would have it I left that weekend open to fish with my big brother....looks like we will be in on that one!


----------



## k-p

This looks like it may be a good one day tournament, think I will try it this year and see how it goes. Keeping my fingers crossed the weather will be half way decent.


----------



## Capt. Delynn

JoeZ you always do a fantastic job on this one brother. I hope you have a hundred boats this year. Keep up the good work. Unfortunately, my trip is out of Pensacola that day, wish we could leave from other ports. Maybe next year I can make it. Do you have in tourys out of P Cola this year JoeZ?


----------



## JoeZ

Thanks, man. Appreciate it. It's a great place to have a tournament. 

Nothing exciting in Pensacola that would be up your alley.


----------



## 301bLLC

I'm kicking it around if the weather agrees. What exactly is the Captains Party? 70 boats racing for the pass shotgun start? Does anyone ever get hurt?


----------



## JoeZ

Captains party is final registration and reading of the rules. Plus food and drinks and hang out with the other anglers. 

Shotgun start is relatively safe. Boats are free to leave at safe light and we sound a horn and most just ease off and make bait. Mostly it's to ensure everyone leaves from destiny and nobody gets a head start.


----------



## 301bLLC

Did anyone notice that there were 6 in the crew that won last year?


----------



## JoeZ

We did when they signed up and paid the $35 for the extra person.


----------



## k-p

JoeZ, I'm a little fuzzy on the rules....are there two separate categories for biggest fish and aggregate weight of all fish? So, basically payouts for first, second, third in each category if I'm interpreting correctly?

Just reread and think answered my own question. Looks like aggregate division is an optional so makes sense now.


----------



## JoeZ

k-p said:


> JoeZ, I'm a little fuzzy on the rules....are there two separate categories for biggest fish and aggregate weight of all fish? So, basically payouts for first, second, third in each category if I'm interpreting correctly?
> 
> Just reread and think answered my own question. Looks like aggregate division is an optional so makes sense now.



Correct.

It's a big fish tournament with optionals in different dollar amounts for single biggest snapper, two-fish agg, kings, ladies and juniors. It helps us payout more money to the top big fish to just keep it simple on that end and still offer a variety of ways to win.


----------



## 301bLLC

What are Kings?


----------



## johnboatjosh

301bLLC said:


> What are Kings?


 
King Mackerel


----------



## 301bLLC

johnboatjosh said:


> King Mackerel


So then "ladies" are Lady Fish?

"juniors" ...no guess.


----------



## JoeZ

Ladies as in female anglers. 

Juniors as in children. 

And yes, kings as in the mackerel.


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

Are there any spear fishing eligible tournaments?


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Not happening for me. That's Bowlegs weekend.


----------



## Jason

I think I am actually off that weekend, if anyone needs an extra rod!!!


----------



## billin

*tourney*

we are in


----------



## JoeZ

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Are there any spear fishing eligible tournaments?



No spear divisions in this one but there are a few spearfishing tournaments around.


----------



## JoeZ

Luckily the Feds haven't shortened the season to the point of excluding the tournament.


----------



## sniperpeeps

JoeZ said:


> Luckily the Feds haven't shortened the season to the point of excluding the tournament.



Give em a few days


----------



## JoeZ

Two weeks out!


----------



## The LaJess II

See you on the 7th JoeZ. And yes I hope the weather is kind to us this year. Was a bumpy ride last year. But still was a lot of fun.

Good Luck to you guys that are fishing the tournament.


----------



## JoeZ

Looking forward to it!


----------



## JoeZ

Weekend weather could be OK this year.


----------



## The LaJess II

Looking good so far. Keep your fingers crossed. How many boats signed up so far? I've got a couple more that's suppose to sign up this week.


----------



## JoeZ

We're not really taking preregistration. Everybody changed all their Calcutta entries at the captains meeting so we decided to just do it all there and save some leg work. 

Getting some calls those from new boats. Looks to be a good crowd this year.


----------



## The LaJess II

Thanks JoeZ I'll give them a call and let them know that registration is at the Capt.'s meeting.


----------



## Steel Hooked

Looking forward to it!


----------

